# 9 year old female



## kirobins (Dec 16, 2010)

I adopted black spayed standard yesterday. Owner said she was 5. After getting her home I noticed her teeth seemed a little more tartar build up than a 5yr old so I called around and found her vet and learned she is almost 9. My Standard is only 2.5 and we enjoy hiking and being active. The new family member appears to be agile just a lot more calm than my white lady. Is 9 too old to go hiking? My boxer hiked until he was 12 and then had to stay home for the last 2 years of his life. Is 9 very senior for a standard or can I take her hiking? 
:act-up:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I think it depends on the dog. I know of one spoo who is described by his owner as "11 years old, going on 6 months." He is the most active boy on the planet and has two vigorous 45 minute walks every day. His walks include off leash time walking and running through fields, chasing a ball and/or ground hogs. He has always been active (even hyperactive), and age has not slowed him down one bit. He could most definitely go hiking. But other dogs might begin to slow down. My 11 year old spoo is pretty much limited to walks of about half a mile, and he does those slowly. His hips are obviously pretty stiff. I would think that most 9 year old spoos would be fine with hiking. Spoos can live to be 15 or more, so 9 is not old. Just keep an eye on your girl. If her hips seem stiffer at the end of your hike, or if she is really dragging towards the end, then maybe the hikes that she goes on need to be shorter.

I think it is outrageous that the previous owner misrepresented the age.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a 7 year old and she is full of spirit. I don't think 9 is too old for anything...


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Poodles live to be around 15, don't they? 9 doesn't sound old to me!


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

That's too bad the owner lied about the age, but nonetheless I hope you enjoy your new girl. Good luck with her, seniors are the best!!


----------

